# Retin A/Retinoid Users



## LittleRumor (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi all,

I wondered if there were any Retinoid users there specifically for acne. I went to the derma the other day for persistent acne :scream3:. She gave me retin a micro (0.04%) and warned me that it will get worse before it gets better. I also read the website and other books about it. Sounds like a rocky journey!

Soooo....I'm curious about other people's experience with the stuff. Also, what product did you guys use in junction with retinoids. Right now, I'm in the flaking stage but I'm afraid to use any exfoliants, peels, or creams in case it would worsen the condition or negate the drug.


----------



## Satin (Apr 23, 2006)

SOrry cant hel..hopefully others may help you out!


----------



## kellianne76 (Apr 23, 2006)

I used retin a when I was a teenager and I went through what you are going through now. You want to avoid using scrubs, I learned the hard way. You should use gentle cleansers. I used dove soap when I used retin a. You could also ask your dermatologist for recs on what to use while you are on retin a. I hope this helps.


----------



## LittleRumor (Apr 23, 2006)

Ooh No Scrubs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I try to avoid scrubs as much as possible. I used to use St Ives but it hadn't helped for anything in a while. Right now, my skin is pretty PEEVED! It's far more oily than it was before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AND there are still the dry patches on the blemishes (prob due to the retin a)

Argh, I'm hanging in there. The derm did give me suggestions, but I'm SO tempted to use a AHA/BHA exfoliant and toner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessica9 (Apr 23, 2006)

keep in mind that retin a is a chemical exfoliant, and while it may not _seem_ to be exfoliating like a scrub would, i swear to you retin a will do a better job than any scrub! i use the .5 cream and have used it for years and i like it better than the retin a micro. i guess the micro is a gel rather than a cream, and i find the cream, well, it doesn't moisturize, but it doesnt dry out my skin like the micros does. and it is a stronger concentration. i've used it since high school and am 25 now. if you want to use a cream over it...you can use cetaphil or neurtrogena creams...i think those work well with dryness. hang in there! it's worth it!


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi,

If you remove your facial hair by means of waxing, stay away from this as well as any type of exfoliating.


----------



## Zoey (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm also going through the hard phase of adjusting to Retin A and can't wait for it to be over.My skin is in really bad shape! That's why I don't post and FOTDs lol,don't wanna scare you. I use exfoliant only to remove dry patches(with very little success though),so I can sometime wear foundation. I've been using jojoba oil extensively and seems to help rub off the dry skin.

Hang in there!


----------



## LittleRumor (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm breaking out again! I know you're suppose to according to their website (and the derma) but argh! It's hard to tell if they're from the retina doing its 'cleansing' or if your body is not affected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well I have the week marked in my calendar for when I'm SUPPOSED to be clear! *cross fingers*

Thanks or the support  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll keep u posted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly (Apr 24, 2006)

I use Tazorac Cream (which is a retinoid). I agree, no scrubs. I learned the hard way too, and ouch....takes your skin days to recover.

Eventually it will work. Hang in there.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Apr 24, 2006)

I agree with Jessica. I, too, have used this since highschool and use it now once in awhile and I am 25. It did dry my skin out though somewhat.

Please, give it a chance to work. You have to remember nothing is an overnight cure. Yes, it does get worse before it gets better but be patient. Eventually, if you wait, your skin will be much better. I've been there too.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 24, 2006)

I just wanted to post a few progress pictures....I hate this picture, but I'm gonna do it for SCIENCE...he he.

ALL pictures with BARE FACED.

Here is me with gross cystic acne (*a month earlier...it was worse* than this):

View attachment 18733
9-28-05

Here is me a couple months into antibiotic (oral) and Tazorac Cream:

View attachment 18734
1-05-06

Here is me today now only using Tazorac Cream:

View attachment 18735
4-24-06

Now that I look at the pictures and the progress.....it's obvioulsy working.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes, it looks much better. Sometimes it is so hard to see a difference when it is our own face since we see it everyday.

When I was about 16 or so I used this junk called AcneStatin and it made my face much worse and NEVER got better. I was horrified. I did get minor scars from it. Oh, I was so ticked off. It was suppose to make it worse first then better so it got worse and I kept waiting and waiting for it to get better...never happened. That junk went in the garbage.

I also used the oral antibiotic Tetracycline for awhile at one time. It has been so long since I have been on acne meds that I can't remember if I used it while using Retin-A or not. Either way my face finally cleared.


----------



## LittleRumor (Apr 24, 2006)

WOOHOO Kwitter!! That's a great improvement! Thanks for posting! It is definitely encouraging.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Especially, since I have the cystic kind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly (Apr 24, 2006)

Glad I could help. I had another picture that was much worse and you could DEF. tell it was cystic....but I opted against posting that one.

It will come in time....but it does take time. I myself had to use an antibiotic also at first to help get rid of the cystic (cuz it's bacterial).


----------



## Kelly (Apr 24, 2006)

Dont' do it....you'll be sorry. Every time I'm tempted....man my face becomes raw within a day or 2 and takes 4-5 days or so to recover and is sooooooo sensitive!

Oh and since it's cystic too.....did your derm suggest an oral antibiotic to help the internal bacterial side of it? Of course trust your derm, but if you were on an oral as well.....you would see improvements faster and with me.....I didn't go through the BAD phase first.


----------



## LittleRumor (Apr 24, 2006)

She did suggest it too, but I was skeptical to be on antibiotics since it kills the birth control pill. I'll see how this goes for a few more weeks, and if cysts keep forming then I'll get oral antibiotics too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep that's definitely a factor. It can make it less effective (bc that is). I think one of my children were conceived while on an antibiotic....can't remember though.


----------



## Twinkles-TX (Apr 25, 2006)

Don't use a peel!!! I used a peel a few weeks ago &amp; everywhere that I use Retin-A burned! I didn't think my face would ever quit peeling &amp; flaking.


----------



## michko970 (Apr 25, 2006)

I used retin-a for acne, and it got much worse before it got better, but after a month of looking like a friggin lizzard, my skin began to clear up alot. Thank goodness it was during the summer months when I was not in school. anyway, it was worth the month of looking horrid. Oh and just a side note, never ever ever but it anywhere around your mouth or the corners of your nose. ugh i learned that the very hard and very painful way!


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi There!

I was suffering from adult acne for about a year before I finally went to the derm. I tried Benzoyl Peroxide, Retin A and salicylic Acid...nothing worked. Until I tried Differin Cream. It changed my skin and well...my life. Now I rarely get breakouts. Only once a month at that "special" time. The only downside of using a retinoid daily is that you can't wax and your skin is much thinner and more sensitive. SPF is a must!! Good Luck!

With the use of the other anti-acne products I experienced the flaking and peeling. With Differin I had NO side effects at all. No redness, flaking, breakouts...zero.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 26, 2006)

I used to use Differin also, but is stopped working for me, or I needed something stronger. I do remember though, it was much easier/gentler than the Tazorac Cream I'm using now. Taz takes some getting use to and you have to gradually work up to it.


----------



## pj03079 (Apr 27, 2006)

I also use Differin for adult acne with wonderful results. Just a note of caution to anyone using Tetracycline, (sp?) if you're pregnant it can affect your unborn childs teeth.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh my, I never knew this. I can't remember if I used this while I was pregnant....how does it affect their teeth? My child is 3 1/2 now....but again, I'm not sure if I used it during my pregnancy or not.


----------



## micra22 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi,

just a suggestion that no one mentioned:

Always use a sun screen!

Otherwise your skin may easily get stained from the sun.

(I use Retin-A 0,05% since 1 year with great results!!)

Kisses,

raffaella


----------



## pj03079 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi,

I was told by a boy that was about 10 at the time that the reason he had white spots on his teeth was because his mother used Tetracycline. Don't worry you'd know by now, but you could always ask your child's dentist if you have any concern.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 27, 2006)

Good to know. Yep none of that with my 3 year old. My 13 year old is a different story, she's got white on one of her front teeth. Although, I don't think I was using ANY acne meds during the pregnancy with her. I was too poor back then to even consider a derm....plus back then I didn't have acne....well not very much anyways. Hmmmmm.


----------



## LittleRumor (Apr 30, 2006)

What is the difference between Differen and Retin A? I heard a lot of people on here use it too. My derm prescribed R.A over Differen...but I hear more praise with differen.


----------



## MargeDiggity (Apr 30, 2006)

I have been using the generic form of Retin A, Tretinoid I believe for about a month with great results. I was put on it because of EXTREMELY persistent blackheads, mostly around my nose. My ritual is: washing my face with a gentle soap (I think usually Clean &amp; Clear Acne Cleanser), and then applying the gel after 20-30 min (like they say on the package) I usually alternate between applying over my whole face one night, and then just on my nose and chin, the worst spots on my face. After a month or six weeks, something like that, my flakiness has gone away and my pores are much smaller with a drastic reduction in both blackheads as well as whiteheads on the rest of my face and nose. So hang in there!

Also, like others have said, it is VERY important to use a sunscreen. Retin A makes you very succeptible to sun burn as well as sun damage (which you may not see now but in 20 years you will see in sun spots as well as the potential for skin cancer!).

Hope I helped!


----------



## LittleRumor (May 1, 2006)

Oh no! Do you mean a glycolic acid peel??


----------



## AnitaNa (May 2, 2006)

i know many peple that have tried retin A with good results i rememenr my derm gave it to me once but i soped after one week. i jsut could not handle the dryness. my skin is dry to begin with so i couldnt do it but i did use doxycycline and spiroloctane (sp?) and it worked very well even though mine wasnt severe or anything.


----------



## LittleRumor (May 2, 2006)

I'm in week three, and still flaking and pretty red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the good news is that all the zits went away and all are left are the freckles they leave behind. Not cool without makeup, though. But they're not too bad where I have to cake them with concealor and risk clogging the pores.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_.:knock on wood, hope this is working!:._


----------



## susan111 (May 3, 2006)

I'm on Retin-a at the moment! I'm really worried it's not working, my skin is peeling and it go worse before(like the doctor warned me), but I've been using it for about two months now, my acne hasn't got any better, I'd even say I have more spots than before, and they are bigger too!

Any Idea how long it takes for Retin -a to work?


----------



## Zoey (May 3, 2006)

Kelly is Taz vream or gel easily available in US?Cause we don't have it here,i even had to order RetinA off internet..Anyway,just wondering if you need a prescription and how much does it cost?


----------



## LittleRumor (May 3, 2006)

The website says that during weeks 3-6, you may break out more. But you're on week 8 and should be getting clearer, or notice some improvement. I would see the derma and see what he thinks. Maybe you need antibiotics for a while :icon_conf


----------



## micra22 (May 4, 2006)

Hi Zoey,

I'd like to know where you could order Retin-a from internet.

In Italy we have Retin-a up to 0,05% and I'd like to order the 0.1% which is not available here (I am using retin-a since 1 year and i?d like to step up).

Could anyone help me?

Thanks a lot,

Raffaella


----------



## Kelly (May 4, 2006)

Yes you need a prescription, but alot of people get around prescriptions via the internet....not sure if it's legal...but.

The cost was ALOT! If I'm not mistaken, I thought it was like $185 (I could be wrong....I can't really remember, I just know it was not cheap), so I didn't get it until my insurances deductable was met (otherwise I would have had to pay for it).

The tube lasts FOREVER though, I've had this tube for 5 or 6 months now and it's not even half gone. You use soooo little (a pea size). This one is pretty strong though (stronger than differin, and strong for me w/sensitive skin), and has to be gradually worked up to use it every day. I think at first it was 2 x a week, then 3 x a week, then 4 x a week or something like that....it was VERY gradual in working up to it every day. Oh and you use it at night. I still have to mix it with my moisturizer, cuz I can't just use it alone....


----------



## chocobon (May 6, 2006)

I have used retin A to cure my persistent back acne and it has done a gr8 job clearing my back,but I used it in conjunction with Eldopaque Forte.


----------



## Zoey (May 7, 2006)

oops,double posted


----------



## Zoey (May 7, 2006)

Unfortunately I have no idea.the site I boguht it off,only has 0.05% one. It is a good news that it is available in Italy,I might go over there to get it,it is only one hour drive away. Do you need a prescription for it and how much does it cost?

Do you have Zorac gel available too? If you have I am driving thewr tomorrow,lol


----------



## Zoey (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Kelly!

WOW,that is really a lot! I will try and get it from Poland,cause there is costs 12â‚¬ or from Germany(22â‚¬ I think).

I will still wait til I use it,case I am still adjusting to Retin A 0.05%.


----------



## micra22 (May 9, 2006)

Hi Zoey!

hope i am not too late, I just read your post... :wassatt:

You need a prescription to get Retin-a but I bought it 4 times and they never asked for it ( i just said the doctor prescribed it and I left it at home.... :eusa_whistle: i know it sounds bad....)

It costs 20â‚¬ (20 grams). How much did you paid for it? (and from which site??)

I just checked for zorac :study: , it is available too:

*ZORAC*GEL ACQUOSO 0,1% 15 Gtazarotene 12,68 euro

*ZORAC*GEL ACQUOSO 0,05% 15 Gtazarotene 10,09 euro

Hope I could help!

kisses,

Raffaella  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ditzybrunette_a (May 11, 2006)

i used retina for like 3 years. at first, after the 8 weeks it took to kick in, it worked really well! my skin cleared up almost completely! it was amazing. but after about 2 years it just stopped working all together. but what i really didn't like was that my skin was REALLY dry, and sunburnt REALLY easily, and since i get my eyebrows waxed, i'd have to stop using it like 4-6 days every 3 weeks. yeah, it helped my skin at first, but then it just stopped, and i was unhappy. i just recently switched to activa, a tretinoin cream, which should kick in in about 2 weeks, so we'll see.


----------



## jenny1182 (May 11, 2006)

I too went to the derm for acne and was prescibed Tazorac(retinoid) and Minocyclin(antibiotic) I have EXTREMELY sensitive skin and went through the "bad" phase of the retinoid, but it never got better, just because my skin is overly sensitive. My derm had to quit using it for about a week and ease back into it, doing every other day, till my skin adjusted. I still use it, however, I do 2 days on, one day off. I can't do everyday. 2 days on 1 day off works for me. I've been using the medicine for 2 months and my skin has cleared up a lot. My skin looks better. I use sunless tanner on my face, so I get tempted to exfoliate too. The only thing I found that is okay for exfoliation while on retinoids is a washcloth. It is extremely gentle and is all you need. Anything coarser is damaging to the skin. I really don't think any coarse exfoliaters are good on the face, the skin is much thinner already and you would be making it even thinner, which would make you appear older. It's a vicious cycle. If you really feel you have to exfoliate your face, just use a damp washcloth and do it at the end of your shower when your face it well softened only once or twice a week. I use Cetaphil skin cleanser and Oil of Olay moisturizer for sensitive skin w/ spf 30. I kind of had to experiment to see what my face would tolerate on the tazorac and these worked the best for me. They don't dry out my skin. I hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## Zoey (May 12, 2006)

Raffaella,thank you so much! this really is helpful and when I read about Zorac you just made my day! I will hopefully not have problems getting it without prescription...

Here is the site I ordered from:

http://www.inhousepharmacy.co.uk/skin-care/retino-a.html?PHPSESSID=20b07c61afab0d8bfefa1a8e9ab8018a


----------



## micra22 (May 12, 2006)

Hi Zoey...

I was trying to answer to your private message but unfortunately I am not allowed to use pm until I sent 50 posts...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please send me your email and I'll answer to your question!

Kisses,

raffaella


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (May 15, 2006)

i use tazorac cream 0.05% for acne, and i have used it for 4 weeks so far. it's been helping a little, i'll know for sure if it's good in 2 weeks.

i used retin-a micro for a few months and it was compeltely wrong for my skin--i'm still suffering hte consequences. i know people it's HG for so i won't say it's bad, but for me it was a really bad mistake.

in my experience you really need to ease into usage. SCT (short contact therapy--where you use like a mask by applying for 2 minutes to a few hours then wash it off) is a great technique...first SCT 2x/week, then depending on your toleration build up slowly.

skin responds very slowly to retinoids--it's like 3-4 days if i recall correctly...this is why the 1st week or 2 only do 2-3x / week b/c you think your skin is ok...but it's really not and then the irritation launches in big time!

hope this helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

differin contains adapalene--which binds to less receptors than tazorotene and tretinoin. tazorotene has the strongest binds so it is the most effective active (it is in tazorac + avage, while tretinoin is in retin-a, renova, etc.). differin is weakest/least irritaitng. i would use it except that if i'm going to go with a retinoid, i'd prefer to have one w/ some anti-aging properties and differin's is least--tretinoin + tazorotene are equally effective at aging as with acne, so if i'm going to spend the $$$$ and put my skin through all of this, i'd rather have something which does double-duty


----------



## LittleRumor (May 16, 2006)

How long do you think someone should wait with a low concentration before they should ask for a higher concentration?


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (May 17, 2006)

in my opinion, once your skin is *completely* adjusted (no more irritation whatsoever) and you want more results....that is when


----------

